# LTZ Rims!!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cool ,pics when you get them mounted please . ,,,..,,,


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Are they legit with centre caps? How much for the set?


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

For sure! It won't be for a while, sadly  I need to save some money for tires and possibly new tire pressure monitors.. It's a work in process


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

They're legit. The person I got them from had them on for about a year. I got them for $250 for all 4


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> They're legit. The person I got them from had them on for about a year. I got them for $250 for all 4


Thats a great deal! I paid $300 for mine and bought used TPMS sensors from ebay. There is a guy selling OEM ones for really cheap
Make sure they are not bent!


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dieselard said:


> Thats a great deal! I paid $300 for mine and bought used TPMS sensors from ebay. There is a guy selling OEM ones for really cheap
> Make sure they are not bent!


Thanks for the info. Do you, by any chance, have a link? Love your Cruze, by the way!


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you, by any chance, have a link? Love your Cruze, by the way!


i bought it from northendautowrecking on ebay. The car had 43 miles on it

Look around and see what you find. I believe you can use a universal sensor and a certain couple OEM sensors. It does not have to be exact science. 
I have universals in my Winter wheels and I have no problems.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

****!! That's a price for one wheel. Good find.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mick said:


> ****!! That's a price for one wheel. Good find.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's a great deal! I was going to buy some MSR 095's for $650, so I'm saving a lot of money! Which makes me very, very happy :happy:


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Hey just wondering, did you get the wheels from a guy in Riverside, CA?


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Hey just wondering, did you get the wheels from a guy in Riverside, CA?


No, but I saw that posting as well as this one.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Fml wish I could find 4 ltz rims for $250


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

babymobilcruze said:


> Fml wish I could find 4 ltz rims for $250


Yeah lol I got lucky! It was worth the 80 mile drive, that's for sure!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> Yeah lol I got lucky! It was worth the 80 mile drive, that's for sure!


I have a neighbor a few doors down with a ltz. Looks like he got rear ended or back into something, its been all mangled for months every time I drive by I keep thinking about asking if he'd trade wheels if I paid for a new bumper. They have 2 cruzes its worth a shot but never see him outside or working in the garage.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

babymobilcruze said:


> I have a neighbor a few doors down with a ltz. Looks like he got rear ended or back into something, its been all mangled for months every time I drive by I keep thinking about asking if he'd trade wheels if I paid for a new bumper. They have 2 cruzes its worth a shot but never see him outside or working in the garage.


It's worth a try!! You'll never know if you don't ask. Seems pretty reasonable to me!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> I have a neighbor a few doors down with a ltz. Looks like he got rear ended or back into something, its been all mangled for months every time I drive by I keep thinking about asking if he'd trade wheels if I paid for a new bumper. They have 2 cruzes its worth a shot but never see him outside or working in the garage.


It's worth a shot.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I personally would like a set of these rims.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I personally would like a set of these rims.


Those are sexy!!! What are they?


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Decided to spend the money to get the rims mounted about 2 weeks before Christmas. Finally getting around to posting pics 












I'm working on getting the center cap bow ties plastidipped. Next, I'm going to plastidip the bottom part of the rear bumper!


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Those wheels are the reason I had to have a LTZ. Looks great!


----------

